# Safety Harbor trip



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey y'all,
Planning a 3 day for the end of next week to Oldsmar/ Safety Harbor. I have never fished the area and am hoping for some guidance re: water quality, hazards etc.
Anything you deem important would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey Ken, you can put your skiff in at Safety Harbor city marina. It’s free. You can also put in at Philippe park boat ramp. It doesn’t open until 7 am and it will cost you 7 dollars. It’s a big area. Tampa Bay. You can head north from the marina and fish around the railroad tracks. You can also head east and fish Mobbly bay, which will lead into some backwater creeks (Double branch). You can also go south and fish around the east side of the airport. Good luck.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Not fishing related but safety harbor has some great restaurants. Bar fly, giggle waters, whistle stop, sandwich on main.


----------



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Indy said:


> Hey Ken, you can put your skiff in at Safety Harbor city marina. It’s free. You can also put in at Philippe park boat ramp. It doesn’t open until 7 am and it will cost you 7 dollars. It’s a big area. Tampa Bay. You can head north from the marina and fish around the railroad tracks. You can also head east and fish Mobbly bay, which will lead into some backwater creeks (Double branch). You can also go south and fish around the east side of the airport. Good luck.


Thanks for takin the time, I’ve been lookin at the TopSpot and had pegged some of those areas. I’m pretty cranked to have some new water to explore. Have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I live in the area...worst time of the year for sight casting...hot and poor water visibility. 

Summer sucks IMHO...unless you are soaking bait.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol. I don’t know man. I had a pretty good morning yesterday . Sure it’s hot. You just have to keep plugging along. Top water bite was good.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I guess...I just prefer to sight cast...not the best approach in summer...


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I was in Ft Desoto last weekend and the water was perfect, excellent visibility. Lots of Snook and Redfish and the most Sheepshead I've ever seen, but nothing wanted to bite that day. I was only using lures tho, probably would have gotten bites with a pinfish or shrimp. Plus I was spooking them a lot, was off my stealth game that day unfortunately.


----------



## Oirider (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks guys for the responses. Did not do well in Mobbly Bay, et. al.,but enjoyed the explorationand will be back when conditions improve. Went to St. Joe Bay the following weekend and got into some trout, but not a great day. Again enjoyed exploring new water and will return in better conditions.
Be safe, Be well


----------

